# WTB S/A Pistol .40 S&W or .45 ACP



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys. I am looking to get my first handgun. Just wondering if any of you are looking to get rid of one in the next few months. Let me know what you have. You can text me pictures and prices if you'd like. Just send me a PM and I'll give you my number.

Thanks,

:grin:


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Go to a range, shoot a 9mm, a 40sw and a 45acp before you commit. The 40sw is a pretty snappy round (I have it in a XD40SC). I upgraded to the 40 from a 9mm.


-DallanC


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

DallanC said:


> Go to a range, shoot a 9mm, a 40sw and a 45acp before you commit. The 40sw is a pretty snappy round (I have it in a XD40SC). I upgraded to the 40 from a 9mm.
> 
> -DallanC


I went to a range today and shot a Smith & Wesson M&P .45 and it was pretty nice. Felt pretty good and didn't kick too hard.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

45 and 40sw actually put out about the same energy, the 40 does it by a lighter bullet going faster, 45 being slower but a heavier slug. Perceived recoil is quite different. My wife hates to shoot the 40, I dont mind it.

I might eventually trade off the XD40 for a 1911, I'd love a Kimber in 45ACP. Beautiful guns


-DallanC


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

the 1904 Thompson-LaGarde Tests brought us the .45. No other tests will be allowed in todays politically correct America. So the ACP, or something bigger, will always be the final word.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've shot both. I prefer the .45, my buddy prefers the .40. You won't go wrong with either but try them both to see what YOU like best


----------

